
Automobile-IoT: A perfect marriage of IoT and A.I - chirag-parmar
https://medium.com/@chiragparmar12209/automobile-iot-a-perfect-marriage-of-iot-and-a-i-947ffda2a93a
======
nique91
Great Article! saw the product on kickstarter- looks pretty neat.

